# old days



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

We went out to a customer's house to look at replacing his a/c equipment. The equipment is over 35 years old and was still running a week ago. Now days we think it's good if we have a unit run 15 years, very few do.
The problem started with trying to get higher seer's. They went to thinner copper, rifling to get higher seers. The homeowner saves money on his power bill, but has to replace ever 10 years. He isn't gaining anything.
I talked to a rep. from a major brand and he said he was happy that his inside coils last 5 years. That isn't right.
We as installers get the blame and have to deal with the problems.
I wish some customer rights group would investigate what is happening. ACCA is afraid to. Enough said!


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

get better equipment with ten year parts and labor warranty. solved problem


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

refermadness said:


> get better equipment with ten year parts and labor warranty. solved problem


 I appreciate your response and it sounds like a good rep's response, but are you satisfied with your customers spending $8,000.00 ever 10 years on new equipment. I'm not, when I know we can do better. I've been in business for 47 years and I care about my customers. I'm not sure what you mean by better equipment, but we are having better luck with the less expensive brands. I know I'm fussing at you and you probably think I'm just some old guy that doesn't know better. Until you have seen better, you won't recognize inferior products.
Make a great day!


----------

